# Which thrower attachments fit l 145 & L 125???



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I rehabbed a nice JD L145 last Summer. It had a broken frame but was in such nice shape the deeper I get into it the further I went so I ended up changing the transmission oil which was perfectly clear changed out to synthetic fully welded up frame beefed up tremendously and New bearings ect now ready to roar. Currently this is going to be used as a backup machines I also have an L125 which is new. 
My plan is to try to craigslist a blower attachment that will fit hopefully both of them but definitely the 2006 manufacture L1 45. OK there's a gazillion of them out there and I'm not planning on paying a lot for it as I've got the ninja skills to bring it back to life, but I'm baffled which serial numbers units and sizes will fit these machines . I say serial number because I never see a model listed on any of them so it must be coded in there somehow. So basically how do I figure out her which ones will fit these machines without major modifications? 
Also which sizes do you recommend for these machines without stressing it out too much I'm not that interested in having a monster cut. If it's gonna put too much stress on the transmission.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JMHO but I wouldn't put a blower on a lawn mower. A garden tractor but not a lawn tractor. They're not all that a robust machine. However, just google it and the correct blower will show up.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Funny I never thought about simply googling for an answer, it's seldom that easy. It does shed a lot of light though I see. I'm not too worried about stressing It really as long as he handles it reasonably. When I got done with the frame of that poorly welded machine it looks more like my Massey than a lawnmower under there. It's fairly beefy in the front to begin with and besides he was planning on scrapping this thing and ended up with a spare machine in tip top shape so there's nothing to lose. He's got a fairly large husky push rig anyways so he can pick his battles with the thing. 
I was looking at the smaller models anyways 42" tops and 38" all the better as they are cheap on Craig's List by comparison . 38 would work fine as long as it clears machines width by a few inches I would think.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As long as you take your time and don't stress the machine I guess it would be ok. The one factor I was considering is the manual lift. I had a J.D 332 diesel with triple remotes and with them I was able to run a 54" snow plow with pwr angle besides the pwr up down. It was great. Later I owned an older Sears tractor with manual lift. That thing was history after using it for one year. I really hope it works for you.


----------

